
Show HN: Vexlio for macOS now available - ttd
https://vexlio.com/announcing-vexlio-for-mac
======
ttd
Hello again HN,

Creator here. I'm very pleased to announce the release of Vexlio for macOS! We
had great discussion and feedback from the HN community with the initial
release
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14553551](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14553551)),
so I hope you are as excited as I am for macOS availability. Happy to answer
any questions!

------
ditdatdave
Is it possible to attach id's and other custom attributes to shapes and have
them preserved when exporting to SVG ? This would make the output a lot easier
to use in downstream applications.

~~~
ttd
Currently, there's no mechanism to do that. However, I'm intrigued -- can you
explain more about the use case you're thinking of?

~~~
ditdatdave
We use SVG diagrams as the basis of numerous displays in our system. From
basic navigation controls (we draw a 'curated' subset of a complex hierarchy)
to some relatively static dashboards. We often want to enrich those diagrams
to add basic interactivity (do something when particular section is clicked,
modify the style of elements based upon an external property etc). This job s
made far simpler if we can add additional data to the nodes in the diagram
itself. Visio sort of supports it through custom properties but they are
clunky to use and parse.

------
stephenr
At first glance (on a phone too) this seems like a competitor for OmniGraffle.
Can someone confirm that's a fair comparison?

------
JustFinishedBSG
And bought :)

Now Linux please! This would be a killer app

~~~
ttd
Thanks :-)! I'll be keeping people posted on a Linux version.

~~~
JustFinishedBSG
How are the LaTeX equations rendered ? Can we use full local LaTeX ? Can we
customize the preamble ? Can we use custom fonts?

~~~
ttd
Vexlio comes with a minimal LaTeX bundle that is used to render the equations.
The input you give in the edit window is automatically placed between $ signs
to enter math mode. Currently the preamble is not customizable but you are not
the only person to request this.

Right now there is no "official" way to use a local LaTeX installation,
although that may become possible in the future. An untested workaround might
be to symlink the "tex.install" directory in the Vexlio.app bundle to your
local LaTeX installation. Please note I have not ever tested this and things
may break.

PS: Any other questions in case I don't see them on this thread can be
directed to the email address in my HN profile.

------
lkuty
Site is unavailable for now :/

~~~
ttd
Hmm, it seems to be working on my end -- hopefully the issue clears up for
you.

~~~
lkuty
OK, thanks for the feedback

------
yazinsai
Great app, really usable!

~~~
ttd
Thanks -- I'm glad you like it!

